#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo da bin ich >

## ama

Vor lauter lesen in den interessanten Beiträgen hab ich fast verpasst mich vorzustellen.
 Jenseits der 40 lebe ich mit meiner Familie in einer eher ruhigen gegend.
Wir haben jahrelang mit Allergien und solchen Dingen zu tun gehabt. 
Meine Freundin leidet seit ihrer Geburt an spastischer Tetraparese. Ich versuche diese Krankheit zu verstehen, fällt mir nicht leicht.
Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach Neuem und hier gefällt es mir gut.

----------


## Brava

Hallo ama Willkommen hier  :nice_day_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Auch von mir ein    :zl_good_luck_cut:  herzliches Willkommen  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
und ich wünsche mir  lauter gute Beiträge und viele interessante Themen von dir. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Monsti

Hallo ama,  *herzlich willkommen! *   Deine Beiträge sind sehr interessant, weiter so!  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Ama 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  :Zwinker:

----------


## ama

Danke für die herzliche Begrüßung  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Smurf

*Huhu Ama,  
auch von mir noch ein schnelles, aber sehr herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum! 
Freue mich auf einen regen Austausch. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Julchen

hi ama,
auch ein welcome von mir. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:    
mein motto:
leben und leben lassen

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Auch von mir noch ein 
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN  in unserem Forum!
Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich wohl! 
Ganz liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## mämchen

Ich häng mich auch noch an: 
willkommen im Forum, ama,  :shy_flower:      schöne Beiträge hast du schon geschrieben!  
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

verspätet, aber besser spät als nie..
bienvenue in diesem forum, freue mich auf weiterhin viele interessante beiträge von dir. 
viel spaß bei uns :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## ama

Ich freue mich das ich mich hier mit euch austauschen kann.

----------


## cappuccinomum

Von mir auch ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN!!!!!!!! 
Man, da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier, verpasst man die ganzen Neuankömmlinge..... :Zunge raus:

----------


## zombolf

hallo,
habe dieses forum über das clusterforum entdeckt.
zu meiner person.
bin 49 jahre alt, eu-rentner wegen chronischem bing horton syndrom (cluster-kopfschmerz)
meine hobbys sind musik, kunst, lesen und filmemachen.
thats it... 
grüße
stefan

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Stefan 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  :Zwinker:  
Gruß und viel Spaß bei uns 
Micha

----------

